# SPS Analyzer



## Anonymous (1 November 2005)

Hallo
hat jamnad erfahrung mit sps analyzer programmen?
wer hat welche und kann mir tips geben welche gut sind

danke
cu


----------



## Rainer Hönle (1 November 2005)

Es gibt im Prinzip vier Stück (soweit ich weiß):

- SYS-Analyser von Autem
- AutoPSy von DELTALOGIC  :wink: 
- PLC-Agent pro von mhj-software
- ServiceLab

Was möchten Sie genau analysieren? Welche Steuerungen sollen überwacht werden? Soll der Zugriff SPS-zyklusgenau erfolgen? Wie groß ist die Datenmenge?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (1 November 2005)

Hier wurde das Thema auch schon mal behandelt

http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=2765&highlight=analyser


----------



## Anonymous (1 November 2005)

*autospy*

von eurem programm autospy hab ich schon mal gehört 
was kann den die demo version nicht im gegnsatz zu der vollversion?


----------



## Seppl (1 November 2005)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> - SYS-Analyser von Autem
> - AutoPSy von DELTALOGIC
> - PLC-Agent pro von mhj-software
> - ServiceLab



Meiner Meinung nach sind die ersten beide ernst zu nehmen, den von Autem gibt es schon ewig und ist recht teuer.

Der AutoSPy ist günstiger und macht trotzdem eine soliden Eindruck. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere kann die Demo-Version alles was die Vollversion auch kann aber nur mit einem Signal.

Aber vielleicht kommt ja von delta noch eine genauere Antwort.

Ciao


----------



## lorenz2512 (1 November 2005)

Hallo,
die ServiceLab Demo kann auch nur ein Signal, ist recht komplex(kompliziert), aber anschauen lohnt auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (2 November 2005)

*Re: autospy*



			
				gast schrieb:
			
		

> von eurem programm autospy hab ich schon mal gehört
> was kann den die demo version nicht im gegnsatz zu der vollversion?



Die Demoversion kann nur zwei Signale aufzeichnen, ansonsten gibt es keine Einschränkung gegenüber der Vollversion. Den Downloadlink finden Sie direkt auf der Seite von "SPS-Analyser AutoSPy" (auf der Startseite von www.deltalogic.de ).


----------



## Thomas_S (4 November 2005)

*Re: autospy*



			
				Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> gast schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hab das mal getestet
funktioniert ohne probleme mit dem siemens field pg
leider tatsächlich nur 2 signale in der demoversion


----------

